# MSX emulators?



## Giaguara (Dec 31, 2003)

I just need / want an MSX emulator. Are there any that do run or can be compiled in (OS) X? I think I'll consider even getting VPC to run one if it was the only way .. I just want to play with the Old Skool games, and many of those I did play with as a kid, worked on MSX. My favorite one, Sky Jaguar (a Konami game from 1984...), does not exist as a ROM for anything but MSX emulators... macMAME does not run it .. anyone has any ideas where / how to make / get an MSX emulator for OS X?   ::angel:: 

(I will use it with only the games I have/had the original ROMs of).


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 31, 2003)

.. ups. found this:

http://sourceforge.net/projects/openmsx/ (x11 compatible!)

it's 3 am, i won't be back on the mac before friday... anyone tried it/to build it?


----------



## Drizzt (Dec 31, 2003)

Giaguara said:
			
		

> I just need / want an MSX emulator. Are there any that do run or can be compiled in (OS) X? I think I'll consider even getting VPC to run one if it was the only way .. I just want to play with the Old Skool games, and many of those I did play with as a kid, worked on MSX. My favorite one, Sky Jaguar (a Konami game from 1984...), does not exist as a ROM for anything but MSX emulators... macMAME does not run it .. anyone has any ideas where / how to make / get an MSX emulator for OS X?   ::angel::
> 
> (I will use it with only the games I have/had the original ROMs of).



You might also want to try fMSX:http://www.bannister.org/software/fmsx.htm


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 1, 2004)

Awesome! I'll try that as soon as i'll be home (tomorrow), drizzt ..


----------

